# gnuTLS 2.10 + mod_gnutls



## Amarok (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all!

Not sure wether that's the right subforum for this, but it seems to me the best choice.

The gnuTLS library is now by v2.10.3 (stable), but the ports still use the 2.8.6, at least as far as REL 6.2 concerns.

Further, I've been looking for the mod_gnutls for Apache (within the ports is meant), unfortunately to no avail.

Of course, it's possible (er... well... for somebody out there for sure) to build the module without ports, but this needs gnuTLS 2.10 or higher. Which in turn should also be possible to build out of the sources. But... I'm quite a newbie in BSD, and I just have productive environments to work with (several jails within a physical server), excepting one single dev-jail (but the ports library is shared for the whole server), so it is quite risky to play "X-treme try&error" without at least asking.

The *main question* is: is there any planning concerning a mod_gnutls port?

Background: I have to set 2 SSL certificates (later some more) within 1 IP address, so I have to use SNI. As far as I have heard of, the only stable possibility with Apache is mod_gnutls. Apache 2.2.12 is expected to solve this with(in) openSSL, but I find no confirmation whatsoever.

Thanks for any infos!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2010)

Amarok said:
			
		

> The gnuTLS library is now by v2.10.3 (stable), but the ports still use the 2.8.6, at least as far as REL 6.2 concerns.


The ports tree is the same for all versions. File a PR to have gnutls updated.



> The *main question* is: is there any planning concerning a mod_gnutls port?


This question is best asked on the freebsd-ports@ mailinglist.


----------

